# SEARS CRAFTSMAN RADIAL ARM SAW - 113.199250 - 2nd Discussion - RAS Recall Kit



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

As far as I know, there is no recall "kit" for the older Craftsman RAS. What they want you to do is send them the motor head and they will send you $25 or so. No thanks. My 1973 vintage RAS still runs fine. It may not be the safest in the world, but I don't need to be protected from myself. After a while you learn what to do and what not to do.

Also, I never rip on my RAS. That's what table saws are made for.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Really, you really think you will get the rip indicator right, then you change the blade, get used to using a tape measure.


----------



## SawdustDiva (Mar 21, 2021)

chandler48 said:


> As far as I know, there is no recall "kit" for the older Craftsman RAS. What they want you to do is send them the motor head and they will send you $25 or so. No thanks. My 1973 vintage RAS still runs fine. It may not be the safest in the world, but I don't need to be protected from myself. After a while you learn what to do and what not to do.
> 
> Also, I never rip on my RAS. That's what table saws are made for.


Apparently, the original recall was back in November 2000. At that time, you could go to http://www.radialarmsawrecall.com/ or CPSC, Emerson Tool Co. Announce Recall of Craftsman® Radial Arm Saws Sold by Sears, Roebuck and Co. and enter the model number of your RAS to see if it qualified for the recall. If it did, they would send you the recall upgrade kit as a remedy. Then, it was revised in February 2014, and I'm guessing at which time you could receive $100.00 if you sent the saw carriage to them at their expense, and it was revised again in July 2019 and even though it says $50.00, I've read of others saying $40.00, so I'm not certain as to the current amount.

The previous owner of my saw did get the recall kit, but always kept the table protected with a sacrificial table, so it was in excellent condition. He gave me the manuals for the original that came with the saw and the recall upgrade kit. I don't know that he really ever used it much, as he was an older gentleman.


----------



## SawdustDiva (Mar 21, 2021)

Nealtw said:


> Really, you really think you will get the rip indicator right, then you change the blade, get used to using a tape measure.


I don't know that I'll ever rip with it, necessarily, but I do want everything set accurately to start with. I'm good about researching when venturing into unknown territory. I did a lot of research before I ever bought the saw. The difference in the original and recall kit table measurements are something I never encountered during my research, so I was a bit surprised. I will get this all aligned and adjusted properly, it's just taking longer than I had anticipated because I've encountered a few surprises, which are cleverly disguised as learning opportunities.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

SawdustDiva said:


> I don't know that I'll ever rip with it, necessarily, but I do want everything set accurately to start with. I'm good about researching when venturing into unknown territory. I did a lot of research before I ever bought the saw. The difference in the original and recall kit table measurements are something I never encountered during my research, so I was a bit surprised. I will get this all aligned and adjusted properly, it's just taking longer than I had anticipated because I've encountered a few surprises, which are cleverly disguised as learning opportunities.


I put a lot of miles on a saw just like that and yes it had the gauge there, never looked at it.


----------



## dereeves (Mar 16, 2021)

So you can thoroughly disable and show proof you disabled it for $50 bucks, or send your motor unit in and get cash...and at the end of the day you're out a radial arm saw...doesn't seem like to great of a recall...my Ridgid RAS is a at 2000 year model, bought it at HD in Jan 2000. It came with all those guards and kickback safety stuff...i had to take the anti-kickback off as it blocked my view of lining up the blade at my cutting mark. Still haven't ever cut my arm off or anything. And after all these years of use, never have relied on any of the measurement gauges on it. Tape measure or metal ruler works better for me.


----------



## SawdustDiva (Mar 21, 2021)

dereeves said:


> So you can thoroughly disable and show proof you disabled it for $50 bucks, or send your motor unit in and get cash...and at the end of the day you're out a radial arm saw...doesn't seem like to great of a recall...my Ridgid RAS is a at 2000 year model, bought it at HD in Jan 2000. It came with all those guards and kickback safety stuff...i had to take the anti-kickback off as it blocked my view of lining up the blade at my cutting mark. Still haven't ever cut my arm off or anything. And after all these years of use, never have relied on any of the measurement gauges on it. Tape measure or metal ruler works better for me.


Right?! I hear what you're saying and I can't disagree with it, and you don't have to search far to find many who feel the same way. If you got the saw for free, it might be okay, but you're still giving up something with more value than the cash offer (because they no longer offer the kit). From what I can ascertain, while the upgrade recall kit might improve safety, it can't fix the issue of people not using a tool properly, or not reading the manuals and following good safety practices. Even with our table saw, which has measurements, I always use a tape measure to verify and, if needed, adjust accordingly. Measure twice - cut once.


----------



## SawdustDiva (Mar 21, 2021)

Nealtw said:


> I put a lot of miles on a saw just like that and yes it had the gauge there, never looked at it.


Since I always verify with a tape measure anyway, I have come to the conclusion that the indicators are really not that important. Now I just need to get some double sided tape and some screws to put the sacrificial top on, and I'm good to go. Then, in the near distant future, I'm going to build a cabinet with dust collection for it that is more friendly to my height, or lack thereof.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

When I was using mine I got my hands on a 10 ft sheet of 1" particle board and made a real table 10 ft long .
And I built an eight foot sled to fit on top for wide cut which gave me 24" with out adjusting anything but height.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

SawdustDiva said:


> Since I always verify with a tape measure anyway, I have come to the conclusion that the indicators are really not that important. Now I just need to get some double sided tape and some screws to put the sacrificial top on, and I'm good to go. Then, in the near distant future, I'm going to build a cabinet with dust collection for it that is more friendly to my height, or lack thereof.


For that rip fence measure, just add new 








uxcell Adhesive Backed Tape Measure 40 Inches Peel and Stick Measuring Tape Inch/Metric Scale for Workbench 2pcs: Amazon.ca: Tools & Home Improvement








Adhesive Tape Measure Ruler - Adhesive Measuring Tapes with Sticky Back - Adhesive Back Ruler - Stick On Tape Measure, Left-to-Right Rulers with Adhesive Back That Sticks to Most Surfaces (20 Yards): Amazon.ca: Tools & Home Improvement


----------



## SawdustDiva (Mar 21, 2021)

Nealtw said:


> When I was using mine I got my hands on a 10 ft sheet of 1" particle board and made a real table 10 ft long .
> And I built an eight foot sled to fit on top for wide cut which gave me 24" with out adjusting anything but height.


Okay...now you're just trying to make me jealous...lol!


----------



## SawdustDiva (Mar 21, 2021)

Nealtw said:


> For that rip fence measure, just add new
> View attachment 648010
> 
> uxcell Adhesive Backed Tape Measure 40 Inches Peel and Stick Measuring Tape Inch/Metric Scale for Workbench 2pcs: Amazon.ca: Tools & Home Improvement
> ...


I thought about that, but worried that there would be a certain amount of stretch to it and it wouldn't be accurate. Have you used either of these before? If so, what is your honest assessment?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

SawdustDiva said:


> I thought about that, but worried that there would be a certain amount of stretch to it and it wouldn't be accurate. Have you used either of these before? If so, what is your honest assessment?


I haven't used one but if they are like what ladies use with the sewing machine, I wouldn't expect them to stretch.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

SawdustDiva said:


> Okay...now you're just trying to make me jealous...lol!


Making a sled for a standard sized table would be easy enough.


----------



## SawdustDiva (Mar 21, 2021)

Nealtw said:


> Making a sled for a standard sized table would be easy enough.
> View attachment 648015


Hmmm...I like this idea. Thank you!


----------

